
Worlds best conversational chat bot doesn’t use any Machine Learning - dsr12
https://twitter.com/MitsukuChatbot/status/1307303755453542401
======
MichaelZuo
Is there a standardized way to measure the performance level of chatbots? I.e.
how does verifying claims of ‘the best’ work?

~~~
anotheryou
There is not.

Especially if you think about what you want to measure you see the difficulty:
should it pass as human? should it help you? should it entertain you?

